# Went to my Second Session of Marriage Counseling



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep in mind I went alone, Hubby has decided he gave her enough information that first day and he also did not like that she asked him if he was wiling to wait a year before giving his heart to anyone else in case I changed. He feels that she was diggin for information if he was having an affair. It hurt to hear her say " before you give your heart to someone else" I can't even fathom my husband being with someone else. 

Yesterday I had my second session of marriage counseling. It felt good to be able to talk to her and tell her how I was feeling about the situation going on at home. 

We touched base on a few things from the past , why we had some break ups, we also talked about our children and where are children our in their lives and thier friends. We talked about my child hood and hubbies childhood. I couldn't give her to much information about hubby only what I know and seen from his childhood being that we have been together for 24 years he was 17 when I met him.

We touched base on my anitexy (sp) and my anger issues these are things hubby had brought up when we met with her on the first session.

Alot of my anitexy and anger stem from things from my childhood , being responsible for my younger brother and my parents home at a young age cause both my parents worked. It made a lot of sense to me and she also gave me some exercises to do when I feel that I will have an attack or when I seem to be getting angry! I felt really good after, I felt release and understanding to why I have some issues. 

Looking forward to my next session with her on Monday! I hope that we are able to touch base on some things that have happened in my marriage and why they have happened. From what I gathered though she is only wanting to help me get better to be a better person in hopes that my husband will see that I'm changing to become a better person !


----------

